# What To Do When You Can’t Sleep?



## WintersFlame (Nov 18, 2016)

Come on you brainstorming fucks, give me a smart answer


----------



## X A N A (Jun 21, 2018)

Daydream in bed with my eyes closed.


----------



## Fatal Destiny (Oct 4, 2018)

So one trick I do when I have bouts of insomnia is find something, usually a slow paced mobile game, that I will play and only play it until I fall asleep. I will only play the game at this time so I train my mind to know when I play it, it's time to sleep. Sometimes it's so effective I'll turn on the game and instantly feel so tired I just turn it off and fall asleep.


----------



## Shrodingers drink (Nov 30, 2018)

Well usually a Panadol and glass of milk seems to do the trick. Sometimes opening your eyes and looking at the roof can also work. If its too much caffeine then some scotch can counteract it.


----------



## temptingthesea (May 7, 2018)

I ask my SO to read poems to me.
That's basically my ASMR.


----------



## Introvertia (Feb 6, 2016)

Go against the initial setting. Put on lights and bury yourself under blankets, make a make believe it's a warm sunday from childhood with nowhere you need to be. It's not smart but works for me (_almost_) every time.


----------



## Amyra (Sep 20, 2018)

I won't sleep, when I can't sleep. 
And if its important for me to sleep for the other day, then I will plan my routine accordingly. I will sleep more a night earlier so that I won't require a lot of sleep, and then everything goes fine.


----------



## Iron Wind (Dec 8, 2018)

WintersFlame said:


> Come on you brainstorming fucks, give me a smart answer


Listen to this on a loop:






I've fallen asleep to this several times in the middle of the day, wide awake. If it doesn't work, there's plenty of similar soundtracks out there that might be (more) effective.


----------



## Suntide (Dec 22, 2018)

If you have insomina, do not force yourself to lay in bed with your eyes closed. It backfires. The more frustrated you get because of you can't sleep, the worse the insomnia becomes. Get up and go read something really, really boring under a dim/red light until you start becoming tired enough to attempt sleeping again. Like the dictionary, word for word.

Drink some hot tea. Chamomile.

Make sure your room is dark and cold.

If music helps you sleep, make sure that it is not loud or distracting. Slow music that is easy on the ears, such as jazz or classical, is the easiest to fall asleep to. I don't think many people can fall asleep to dubstep or EDM because it's really fast and distracting.

NO electronics. NO internet browsing in bed. Even with a red light filter. You're just going to keep yourself awake. NO TV in bed.

If you take any medications, check with your doctor to see if it's linked to your insomnia and what you should do about it if it is. I sleep much, much better ever since I stopped taking my GAD medication. I used to take forever to fall asleep and then continuously wake up multiple times per night. Now I fall asleep within a minute and stay asleep the whole night.


----------



## Mick Travis (Aug 18, 2016)

I listen to Ambient Sleeping Pill.

https://ambientsleepingpill.com/


----------



## isaac_a15 (Feb 14, 2018)

It depends. Sometimes I'll watch my favorite YouTuber, sometimes I pace around my room, listening to music and thinking. If either of those don't work, I end up taking melatonin. 10 mg works for me, however I did take 20 mg once and that knocked me out. I wouldn't recommend taking any more than that, as 30 mg is considered dangerous.


----------



## Mick Travis (Aug 18, 2016)

I like 5-HTP

https://www.foodstuffs.ca/scrapbookmain/2017/5/14/5-htp-vs-melatonin

I also like valerian root.


----------



## Longhairdontcare (Jan 28, 2019)

Watch a pre-recorded baseball game on TV. Worked for me through almost my entire early teen years.


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid (Sep 10, 2015)

I'm generally tempted to grab my laptop, but I know it's not good for me and will keep me up way too long.

I've taken to going for a quiet walk instead. Takes a while to fall asleep after, but it's better overall.


----------



## ANAXEL (Feb 16, 2017)

Wait, how come nobody is suggesting READING?
Reading knocks me the heck out.
No, not from a phone.
More specifically, something that is descriptive and very detailed. A book about how water has eroded the Grand Canyon will put you in the arms of Morpheus before you can finish the first page.
9/10
Satisfaction guaranteed.


----------



## incision (May 23, 2010)

If you can't sleep, don't. Get up and do shit until you're relaxed and tired enough to sleep.


----------



## Longhairdontcare (Jan 28, 2019)

Like, productive stuff? Cause I can stare at the ceiling with the best of them, but i'm not getting up to polish the floors or whatever.


----------



## ewdenore (Nov 16, 2017)

Plan world domination.


----------



## Cosmic Chaos (Jun 8, 2018)

I tend to do something really boring like reading a super technical and dry book or rewatching a bad episode of say Star Trek or some other show on Netflix. Boredom will put me to sleep faster than any sleep pill .


----------



## great_pudgy_owl (Apr 20, 2015)

Hard ginger ale and a berry flavored gummy melatonin.

My sister searches for "boring lectures" on YouTube.


----------

